# old N scale engines



## Ed Kazarian (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been going to the local train shows looking for some inexpensive N scale steam and diesels. Not interested in sound, DCC,etc. Just want to run them around the loops. Some of the engines for sale must be 20 years old or more. Prices around $30-$60.Does anyone have any thoughts on which, if any, of the older brands make a decent steam or diesel engine worth taking a chance on buying?

Ed


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

You will be safe with Kato engines and there are also Atlas engines made by Kato as well. Bachmann should generally be avoided as they didn’t run all that well new, and I can’t imagine 20 years making that better. Athearn I’m not too sure about in N scale, but their HO stuff wasn’t bad but also wasn’t great either, just kinda in the middle. 

Modern N scale locos from just about any brand will out perform just about anything 20 years old. Some DC only engines can be had for roughly $100 ish new. I would shop around some online stores as well as hobby stores that buy used for the best deals.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Old N-scale Locomotives*



Ed Kazarian said:


> I've been going to the local train shows looking for some inexpensive N scale steam and diesels. Not interested in sound, DCC,etc. Just want to run them around the loops. Some of the engines for sale must be 20 years old or more. Prices around $30-$60.Does anyone have any thoughts on which, if any, of the older brands make a decent steam or diesel engine worth taking a chance on buying?
> 
> Ed


Ed;

I second Massey's recommendation for Kato Locomotives. Back then though, Kato, a Japanese firm, did not market locomotives under their own brand, as they do today. Instead you might look at ConCor brand locos, some of which were actually made by Kato. Two very good examples are the ConCor Alco PA-1 diesel, and the ConCor J3a Hudson steam locomotive. Both were built by Kato, and imported & re-branded by ConCor. These two locos were the smoothest, and slowest, running locomotives of their time. They did this with a five-pole motor (most locos of that time used three-pole motors) and an extra gear reduction. 
Kato made several different mechanisms for their Alco PA-1 diesel. They all ran well, but the newer, improved version was the best runner.
Most other early N-scale locos were very poor runners, especially at slow speeds. A common joke back then was that they had two speeds, 300 Mph, and stop. The 300Mph wasn't always exaggerated that much. The motors, and gearing of those antiques were capable of ridiculously high speed, and not much slow speed.
Minitrix, a German/Austrian? brand had a decent mechanism then, but their slow speed performance suffered from the three-pole motor they used. They made a GE U-28 six axle road switcher, a GE U-30 (a cowl covered version of a similar locomotive), and a Fairbanks-Morse four axle switcher. I have all three and I think you may find one, or two, in the "For Sale Member to Member section of the forum. I posted "N-scale cars for sale" there, with photos of each item.

None of these older locos is up to the high standards of today's products. You might be better off with a more current model; but, of course, that's your decision.

good hunting;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Save yourself a big headache and stay away from old locos. The best IMO were Minitrix and Rapido but they required a lot of commutator cleaning. New locos from Atlas and Kato should be trouble free for years down the road. My favorite is Atlas.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ebay is your friend. Bought 2 locos for $30. Granted I do not use DCC


----------

